# Russian 15 year old Valieva wins gold in stunning Grand Prix debut



## Paco Dennis (Nov 15, 2021)




----------



## Kaila (Nov 15, 2021)

Wow!


----------



## Shero (Nov 15, 2021)

Beautiful!!


----------



## Shero (Nov 15, 2021)

Paco Dennis said:


>


Cannot see your video in Australia, so posted one below.


----------

